# July '15 COTM Winner: danielp23



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

DP’s Cruze
Name: Daniel
Location: Los Angeles, CA
Info: 2011 Cruze LT
Stock Options: Connectivity package, Dealer installed Fog Lights

Modifications

Exterior
- 3D Carbon Front Lip
- Coutore RS Looking Side Skirts
- Lip Spoiler
- Plastidipped/Vinyl different chrome pieces
- Window Tint (70% Front, 20% Rear)
- Gloss Black Vinyl Bowties
- 3M Gloss Black Vinyl Roof
- 3" Carbon Fiber Antenna
- Plastidip smoked Side Markers
- Debadged
- Auto Window Opener/Closer

Interior
- Seat Covers
- LedGlow Kit
- 3M vinyl wrapped gloss black center stack

Wheel and Tire
- Avant Garde M220 Wheels 18x8 et.30 custom drilled
- Black Works Racing Forged Neochrome Lug Nuts
- Yokohama YK580 225/40/18

Brakes and Suspension
- Ksport Coilovers
- Slotted Rotors

Engine
- Trifecta Tune
- K&N Intake with an Injen Filter
- Muffler/Resonator Delete with 2.25” piping

Future Mods
- Roof spoiler
- Diffuser
- 5mm spacers


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

Congrats Danielp23 !!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Just now had time to see the results, thank you for all those who voted and participated! I'm very thankful for CruzeTalk!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

danielp23 said:


> Just now had time to see the results, thank you for all those who voted and participated! I'm very thankful for CruzeTalk!


The amount of work you put into your car makes it a worthy winner, congratulations.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Aussie said:


> The amount of work you put into your car makes it a worthy winner, congratulations.


Much appreciated!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Congrats on the win Daniel! I like what you've done with the car.

Sorry about the delay on the Hall of Fame post - I'll get in contact with you soon for your prizes.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats. You've put a lot of work into your car.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Congrats on the win Daniel! I like what you've done with the car.
> 
> Sorry about the delay on the Hall of Fame post - I'll get in contact with you soon for your prizes.


Thanks Justin and no worries! Thanks for all the work you put in for CT, it is much appreciated.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

obermd said:


> Congrats. You've put a lot of work into your car.


Thanks, appreciate it!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Congrats Daniel! That's one good looking Cruzen!


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

Congrats. Well built Cruze!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Congrats Daniel! That's one good looking Cruzen!


Thanks Jon! congrats on MOTM as well, it's well deserved!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

LS2 BLAZER said:


> Congrats. Well built Cruze!


Thank you!


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Excellent looking ride man! Congrats, well deserved!


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

That is a beautiful cruze and you did a good job not going over the top and keeping everything together with good continuity. Great job and your photos are beast too. I like the one with the siding showing the rear form, almost like passing air.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Excellent looking ride man! Congrats, well deserved!


Thank you!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

Terryk2003 said:


> Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> That is a beautiful cruze and you did a good job not going over the top and keeping everything together with good continuity. Great job and your photos are beast too. I like the one with the siding showing the rear form, almost like passing air.


Really appreciate the kind words!


----------



## sfcruze (Aug 14, 2014)

Congratulations. What a beauty!
I'm biased :grin:


----------

